# 1970 455HO QuadraJet Help 7040268



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

This past summer I purchased a 1970 455HO engine code XF. The block, heads, intake are all numbers matching but the original 7040268 Quadrajet is long gone and replaced by a Holley. I want to take it back to stock and purchased a quadrajet on ebay that the seller stated is numbers matching and a good core. I'm having a hard time finding pictures of this carb on the internet. Could any of the 1970 455 GTO guys/glas be willing to take a few pictures and send me? Or any adives on checking over the carb to be sure its not a restamp would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Huh very interesting, I have a 69' gto and it came with a 7040268 carberator. It's the original 400 engine but the carb was replaced at some time. It's off the engine but I can get whatever pics you want?


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Let me know if you need others. 
Did yours come with a PVC outlet? It should be located lower left of fuel inlet. (Maybe the 70' model year had a different location) I have to install one as the existing set up for positive crank case vent. was incorrect.


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wendt69, Thanks for the pics!! My carb has the same XC plant code! I'm looking to see what are the correct casting numbers for the air horn, bowl, and base plate. Could you take a picture or right them down? Mine are as follows:
Air Horn: 7037535 ( Location Front Passengerside top, cast circle) 
Bowl:7038024 ( Location Rear just driverside of center, cast circle)
Base Plate: 7037174 (Location rear driver side on top, cast circle)

No extra vent. Looks just like yours. I think you have a 1970 455HO carb just like the one I just bought. They have a date code of 1969 but are for a 1970 model 455HO (big valve) automatic. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool...
Here's some more


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you know where all of the vacuum hoses attach to the carb and where the PCV hooks up??? MY first time with a quadrajet and trying to figure out what I need to hook up and what I need to cap off. I have a 4-speed manual and manual brakes. Thanks!


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, I figured out where the PCV valve goes, and does the vacuum advance for the Distributor just hook to the fitting out of the center back of the carb?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I am pretty sure the vacuum port on the rear of the carburetor goes to the power brake booster. If you are running manual brakes you will have to cap this port. The vacuum advance for the distributor should hook to the port on the left front. That is the port where vacuum changes depending on throttle position. The change in vacuum is what makes the vacuum advance work. Normally, the vacuum advance is not hooked up to a port on the base plate.

I will let the experts correct me if I am wrong, but this was how my 84 Camaro was plumbed.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Thor haven't been on for a while. 
I'm not familiar with the vacuum outlet locations at all, other than I know the rear 3/8 outlet is for the brakes. 
I'll be relying on my mechanic for the proper hookup. 
All the best!


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

I hooked my distributor up to the front Driver side port and that was wrong. My dad noticed there wasn't any vacuum there. Now we have it set up to the rear center port that could also be for the brakes and seems to be okay. I'll look around when at Ames Tri-Power nationals and double check. Thanks!


----------

